# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Суицид- это...... мне интересно ваше мнение

## мутный тип

Для меня это бегство от самого себя, от своих комплексов, фобий, вредных привычек......

----------


## Pelagia

По Гумилёву - "несравненное право самому выбирать свою смерть". (с)

По Воннегуту - способ "уничтожить весь мир". (с)

По мне - ну, это может быть выходом. А может и не быть. Каждый случай надлежит рассматривать в отдельности. Здесь нет и не может быть универсальных формул и универсальных рецептов. Если честно, мне кажется, что и суицида-то никакого нет. А есть несчастные случаи по глупости (по-моему, даже при самостреле человек может успеть передумать - пока пуля входит в мозг, только уже поздно, потому и несчастный случай); и есть случаи логического завершения, когда де факто человек уже мёртв, осталось только тело привести в соответствие.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Поддержу Курта Воннегурта. 
Хотя не только уничтожения для совершается суицид.

----------


## Pelagia

Ну, хорошо... А для чего он ещё совершается?

----------


## мутный тип

> Ну, хорошо... А для чего он ещё совершается?


 
У каждого свои причины, я хочу лишить себя жизни из-за того, что вообще не нашел себя в жизни, ни интересов, ни увлечений..... В общем я на обочине жизни и перспетив что-то изменить не вижу

----------


## Pelagia

Вот этого как раз понять не могу. Если решусь уйти, то именно из-за того, что очень чётко определила своё место в жизни. И не хочу отказываться от него, надвое не хочу рваться. Просто есть желание убедиться, что здесь уже точно - всё. Возможно, Бог меня ещё к чему-то подводит. Я верю в "стечение событий и господство обстоятельств". Я верю в то, что каждый из нас всей своей жизнью, какой бы она ни была, (а иногда - и своей смертью) служит Великому Божьему Замыслу.

Насчёт интересов и увлечений - может, плохо искали просто? Мне кажется, как-то обидно так уходить - ничего не сделав, ничего не сказав, даже удовольствия не получив.

Просто здесь написали, что суицид, мол, не только "уничтожения для" совершается. Вот и стало интересно - для чего же он ещё совершается, неужели для созидания?..

----------


## zero

Возможность погрузится в свои не самые лучшие привычки. Который раз себе доказываю.

----------


## Unity

СУ с точки зрения «…U»., – это своего рода квантовый прыжок в Иной Мир, иную Вселенную, другое, принципиально-несхожее на наше пространство, измерение – гипотетическое, предположительное (стоит подчеркнуть, – нет никаких гарантий, что кроме нашей проклятой Земли вообще что-то существует)... в котором можно будет, наконец, Понять: что ты есть, чем именно была порождена и с какой именно целью???
Естественно, первостепенным Вопросом, коль лишь в действительности существует т.н. «…Душа» и она уцелеет после смерти, будет то, возможно ли уничтожить и саму эту Сущность, – уничтожить без остатка и следа – в качестве своего рода Протеста против Жестокости Чудовища-творца, создавшего этот «…Мир», создавшего нас, жалких автоматов и машин из мяса, крови и костей... 
Одним словом, СУ, – это нечто Прекрасное – возможно, самое Светлое событие во всей нашей долгой и мучительной серой «…Жизни»... Нечто вроде Побега из Каменоломни, Концлагеря, Ненавистной Школы!.. 
Быстрее бы умереть, поскорее бы... Жду этого, словно дитя, – Нового Года – буквально считаю дни, часы, минуты и сотые доли секунд!.. ^_^ 
P.S. ...И не понимаю, удивляюсь тем, что усматривают в «…Жизни» некий энный «…Смысл»... Далеко не все из нас служат «…Украшением Земли», – тогда зачем мы и впредь Занимаем Здесь Место, зря тратя кислород, понапрасну потребляя энергию?..

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Ну вот для меня например суицыд это как выход из больного состояния, тоесть не испытывать эмоции, и прочее, но прибегать к такому способу лучше когда уже всё перепробовано и ничего не может помочь.... в крайности кидатся не стоит! ну вот я не могу смотреть на счастливых людей которые оказались в нужное время и в нужном месте... можете это назвать повезло фартонуло, так вот понимание что у меня полный пипец и я не смогу жить как хотела доставляет сильные душевные муки... я не хочу их исыпытывать и бренно существовать... вот суицыд и есть выход НО оговорюсь еще раз когда уже всё попытки были сделаны...

----------


## Unity

*Broken Life*, – Respect. Изумляюсь Стойкость Вашей Души!..

А кое-кто любит смотреть, Любоваться Счастливыми & Прекрасными людьми, – ибо в Такие Моменты понимаешь – Вот Она, – «…Правильная Жизнь», такова, коей ей и полагается быть – и значит, для этой планеты ещё не всё потеряно!.. Вот Они, – «…Эталоны», «…Образцы», Славный Пример для подражания!.. 
Вот только понимаешь: Некоторые Случаи, – Совершенно Безнадёжны – и нет смысла даже пытаться что-либо предпринимать. Чёрное не станет «…Белым», некоторые Недуги неизлечимы, свершенные в прошлом Ошибки не забыть и не «…Простить себе»...

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Да в топку это всё, эталоны шматалоны.....если всё испоганено то уже ничего не выйдет жизнь иными словами отрезок времени.. и чтобы что то исправить порой мало этого отрезка... так зачем же терзать себя и радоватся за людей если тебе всё не мило? проще ничего не испытывать иное чистый мазохизм.

----------


## Unity

Зачем терзать себя & радоваться за других?.. С своим Приговором кое-кто уже Давно смирилась, – ну не лечится Это средствами современной медицины – ну а само Осознание Того, что другие Сейчас Переживают Опыт яркой и осмысленной Жизни всё Радует, – «…Хоть кто-то на этой Проклятой Планете Счастлив»... ^_^ 
Без конца видеть «…Мир» сквозь призму эгоизма, – по меньшей мере, скучно – мы, – всего лишь жалкие пешки в колоссальной игре, – и если рядом порхают Королевы, Короли – это уже Приятно... После того как мы, генный сор, уйдём, – Землю унаследуют Те, что Лучше нас...

----------


## мутный тип

> Зачем терзать себя & радоваться за других?.. С своим Приговором кое-кто уже Давно смирилась, – ну не лечится Это средствами современной медицины – ну а само Осознание Того, что другие Сейчас Переживают Опыт яркой и осмысленной Жизни всё Радует, – «…Хоть кто-то на этой Проклятой Планете Счастлив»... ^_^ 
> Без конца видеть «…Мир» сквозь призму эгоизма, – по меньшей мере, скучно – мы, – всего лишь жалкие пешки в колоссальной игре, – и если рядом порхают Королевы, Короли – это уже Приятно... После того как мы, генный сор, уйдём, – Землю унаследуют Те, что Лучше нас...


 
Хотелось бы верить что после люди будут лучше.....

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

У меня давно в этом плане психика сломалась я так и хочу, и делаю но только не друзьям а так левым людям, сделал гадость сердцу радость))))

----------


## xzsamneznau

Есть одна книжка по суицидологии... Там многое написано... Штук 6 интерпретации и подходов минимум...

----------


## BWo13lf

-спасение которым зачастую нельзя воспользоваться((((((, по многим причинам

----------


## Unity

> наоборот..  если допустить, что свою жизнь не изменить и остается с ней только смириться, появляется желание подгадить всем остальным, чтобы им тоже не жилось хорошо )


 Все мы, – Одно – следственно, существует лишь единый Смысл всего нашего существования, - _услаждать иные частицы своего естества_, воплощённые в прочих людях, в иных душах, сущих в мире... Ибо они, - не чужие – но всё _лучшее, что существует в нас_... ^_^

----------


## Siad

На одной чаше весов - счастье, на других же - боль.
 И коль вторая чаша коснётся земли - выход очевиден.

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Можно собрать все ответы и выпустить серию жвачки "Suicide is..." с красивыми цветными картинками  :Smile:

----------


## максимильян

смотря на причину !!!
если человек сделал это не изо проблем то от интереса что после смерти или решил преодолеть самого себя свои страхи и привязанность
ну а если изо проблем то это не болие чем бегство от реальности и ворожение своей слабости

----------


## Black Angel

Суицид - это единственная открытая дверь, когда все другие заперты. Но некоторые ломятся в нее, не удосуживаясь проверить остальные двери

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Можно собрать все ответы и выпустить серию жвачки "Suicide is..." с красивыми цветными картинками


 Да да. А можно еще на праздники вместо китайских бумажных коробочек со свечками внутри запускать такие же коробочки, но не с добрыми иероглифами на них, а н-р: суицид, меланхолия. )))

----------


## мутный тип

Ну на счет жвачки уже лишнее, а сравнение суицида с дверью, выходом, очень кстати

----------


## Stas

это смерть. страшно, некрасиво и больно. и без романтики.

----------


## Takhisis

единственный способ прекратить чувствовать, когда все остальные варианты анестезии уже не работают.
бегство из горящего здания собственного сознания.

лично для меня - утилизация бракованного еще при сборке механизма.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

это способ собственноручно поставить точку, а не ждать пока тебя доламают на кусочки обстоятельства.

----------


## Dark92

решение проблемы которая накопилась.. и не одна... так проще.. для всех!

----------


## sapienti_sat

Бегство, бегство от всего того, что невыносимо.
И очередной кирпичик в фундамент иллюзии базовой свободы.

----------


## Руслань

в какой то мере признак ненависти к себе возможно из-за того что человек как ему кажется совершил большую ошибку и это лишний раз угнетает

----------


## аутоагрессия

убить свою физическую оболочку ^_^

----------


## nain

Спасательный жилет который есть у каждого, но не каждым им воспользуется.....

----------


## Мара

... - это интересная тема) 
вообще мне нравится в какой-то мере романтизировать смерть, наверное именно потому я захожу сюда, посмотреть на людей одержимых мыслью о смерти...я не испытываю ужаса, жалости или сострадания...я всего лишь сторонний наблюдатель.
Нет. Я бы не хотела лицезреть саму Смерть - всех этих повешенных, застрелившихся, размазанных по асфальту...не эстетично и грязно. Мысли гораздо стерильнее...мысли о смерти. Это как некий культ, словно в некоторых людях проросли из глубин веков ростки язычества и теперь не каменным истуканам с измазанными кровью ликами они поклоняются, а приносят виртуально свои кровавые дары. Вот тут в этом самом месте - некое современное капище и не зарастает народная тропа к нему, тянется тонкая нитка виртуальных следов, то прерываясь, то множась. Кровавые жертвы тут случаются не часто, обычно приносят боль, слезы, безысходность, тоску...наполняют ими горстки слов и уходят довольные, освобожденные...для того что бы завтра придти снова.  
Ах этот милый божок с кровавой улыбкой и огненным взором, мне нравится он. Люди носят его в своем сердце и он дарит им покой и надежду гораздо больше чем всемогущий и единый христианский бог. Потому что бог смерти улыбается каждому кто его попросит, кто хоть раз обратиться к нему, распахнет свои объятия и не оставит одиноким. Он всегда будет рядом, будет манить, звать в свои объятия и его голос будет страшно-сладок. Он притаился в каждом лезвии, растворился мутных водах каждой реки, он натяжение каждой веревки, его пристанище - крыша каждой многоэтажки, он в россыпи таблеток и в спусковом крючке пистолета. Совсем рядом, так близко...поэтому люди рады служить ему, платить кровавую дань и поить горькими слезами. Какой бы была ваша жизнь без него? Скучной, серой, безнадежной...он - единственная краска. Ярко-алый ее цвет раскрашивает жизнь и придает остроту, заставляя с неким превосходством смотреть на остальных людей, тех кто не познал откровений кровавого бога. Он всегда метит своих последователей - оставляя раны на теле или на сердце, они не заживают никогда, зарубцевавшиеся шрамы - лишь видимость. Из души его не вытравить, как не бывает бывших наркоманов, так и не бывает бывших адептов кровавого бога. Можно лишь попытаться забыть о нем, отдавшись Жизни и Любви, но он не забудет о тебе уже никогда, напившись однажды твоей крови и слез он всегда будет дразнить, искать лазейку в твоем сердце и  первая же неудача вернет тебя ему...

_Я тоже твой адепт, о кровавый бог, я тоже приношу тебе свою дань и моя молитва тебе - сильна. Когда нибудь ты получишь и мою жизнь, но не проси о том, что бы я сама принесла эту жертву..._

----------


## dukha

Всё так и есть.
P.S. За сочинение - 5.

----------


## Мара

> Всё так и есть.
> P.S. За сочинение - 5.


 нашло на меня вдохновение, однако...
сочинения я последний раз в школе писала, двадцать лет тому назад))))

----------


## Error-Nature

Туда можно проносить бук?

----------


## Валькирия

для меня это свобода от дерьма которого мне навязывают здесь. От сказок какой бог замечательный и прочая лицимерная чушь.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Романтизация самоубийства- не лицемерная чушь?

----------


## Игорёк

> Романтизация самоубийства- не лицемерная чушь?


 Она самая.

----------


## trypo

чушь ли ?

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Для меня это бегство от самого себя, от своих комплексов, фобий, вредных привычек......


 Для меня - такая полумагическая черная штука, которая может "поймать" ЛЮБОГО человека и при любых условиях(. Если честно, то боюсь. Именно не смерти (я ее давно не боюсь), а самоубийства. Хочу добавить: то, что я смерти не боюсь - не равно "хочу умереть побыстрей".

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

суицид - это следствие дефицита серотонина в моей префронтальной коре.

----------


## Лазарус

Суицид это свет во тьме.

----------


## Snape

"Это выход на случай, если выхода нет" (С) А точнее, когда все остальные выходы еще хуже. То есть, когда ты в углу, и выходов осталась всего пара-тройка, все остальные уже недостижимы, а оставшиеся - хуже смерти.

----------


## freeze

суицид - это попытка изменить жизнь.

----------


## Troumn

Суицид - прыжок со скалы. Прыжок в неизвестность.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Суицид - это попытка избежать нескончаемой пустоты, в глубине разума моей души, в глубине нескончаемого кислотного дождя в моей пустоте, в отражение луж, образовавшихся там, передающих незабытие моего бытия.

----------


## outlaw3

а мне просто интересно что будет там ....

----------


## Утопленник

наверно для каждого суицид скрывает свой смысл.
для кого то отчаянные попытки привлечь внимание окружающих.
другие видят в этом единственный выход из своего положения. будь то болезнь, депрессия, одиночество, потеря интереса к жизни, непонимание, безответная любовь или даже долги.
ну а совершать самоубийство только ради интереса, ,..я думаю это край. самый край
если интересно, можно ведь подождать лишних 20-30 лет, хоть попытаться получить удовольствие от жизни (если это так можно назвать) 
все ведь когда нибудь умрем
короче, умирать из интереса это бред 

был один случай, в Москве в прошлом году мальчишка прыгнул из окна 16ти этажки, а в предсмертной записке написал, что ему всегда было интересно, что ТАМ после смерти. а ему всего то вроде 15 лет было. он еще не увидел толком, что ЗДЕСЬ, при жизни. не пожил вопщем и уже туда смотался раньше срока. дизертир

----------


## Traumerei

> был один случай, в Москве в прошлом году мальчишка прыгнул из окна 16ти этажки, а в предсмертной записке написал, что ему всегда было интересно, что ТАМ после смерти. а ему всего то вроде 15 лет было. он еще не увидел толком, что ЗДЕСЬ, при жизни. не пожил вопщем и уже туда смотался раньше срока. дизертир


  Увы, не он первый, не он последний. В романе Платонова "Чевенгур" отец главного героя утопился в озере, желая узнать, что скрывается за гранью жизни и смерти. Также слышала, что трое подвыпивших мужиков решили приокрыть завесу этой тайны и повесили одного, а снять не успели...

----------


## Мефистофель

> Также слышала, что трое подвыпивших мужиков решили приокрыть завесу этой тайны и повесили одного, а снять не успели...


 это они здорово придумали

----------


## natata

крайняя форма сопротивления жизни

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Суицид- это...


 Когда человек сам себя убивает.

----------


## Rum

Суициду невозможно подыскать предельно точное определение, ибо он различается по мотивам, способам, целям и проч.
Лично для меня суицид - тема для размышлений о жизни, ибо смерть и жизнь неразрывно связаны и одно вытекает из другого. Ну, и ещё перспектива на будущее.

----------


## Dementiy

Для меня суицид это акт свободного выбора.
Я считаю, что человек имеет право решать: жить ли ему дальше или умереть.
Но это в идеале.
А на практике, человек становится заложником близких (любящих его) людей и общества с его стереотипами о том что можно и что нельзя делать. 
Вот и получается, что суицид из смелого решения, бросающего вызов законам этого мира, становится чем-то эгоистичным и недостойным.
Пичалька...

----------


## lisenok

А для меня суицид - это просто уход от тех проблем, которые ты не в состоянии решить, но и жить с ними невыносимо. Жалею, что моя попытка не удалась! Уже 100 раз об этом пожалела. Я просто проклинаю тех врачей, которые меня спасли.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Последнее  стремление  к  покою.

Красиво  сказал.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Или,  во-во  -  последняя  роскошь  нищего.

Тоже  неплохо.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

последняя страница книги /Моя жизнь/

----------


## Ваня :)

Далеко не самая ужасная смерть. А иногда еще и очень даже достойный поступок. :/

----------


## jeri

В большинстве случаев- месть всему миру, за то, что не смогли во-время услышать и помочь(

----------


## Ната

Интересный вопрос, что такое суицид. Я с этим понятием столкнулась в своей жизни. Нет, я не пыталась покончить жизнь самоубийством. Это сделал мой близкий человек. Я же.. я просто тоже задалась этим вопросом. И знаете, я поняла, что между нами – теми, кто умеет «просто жить и радоваться жизни» — и теми, другими, которые почему-то выбрали самоликвидацию, всегда есть невидимая стена. Даже когда мы искренне пытаемся понять, почему люди кончают жизнь самоубийством. Когда мы копаемся в причинах самоубийства, гадая: чего же не хватало этому человеку? Внимания? Или, может, чего-то другого? Что же все-таки привело человека к такому психологическому состоянию?

Мои мысли подробнее здесь (http://rainy-jazz.ru/razrushaya-mifi...samoubijstvom/). Только для тех, кому действительно это интересно.

----------


## Nataly-319

> Ну вот для меня например суицыд это как выход из больного состояния, тоесть не испытывать эмоции, и прочее, но прибегать к такому способу лучше когда уже всё перепробовано и ничего не может помочь.... в крайности кидатся не стоит! ну вот я не могу смотреть на счастливых людей которые оказались в нужное время и в нужном месте... можете это назвать повезло фартонуло, так вот понимание что у меня полный пипец и я не смогу жить как хотела доставляет сильные душевные муки... я не хочу их исыпытывать и бренно существовать... вот суицыд и есть выход НО оговорюсь еще раз когда уже всё попытки были сделаны...


 Бывает так, что просто идешь не своей дорогой. Это когда сошел со СВОЕГО пути. Чтобы вернуться, нужно просто остановиться и подумать где сейчас находишься и что тебя привело в эту точку твоей жизни. Если делаешь правильные выводы, то ... почему-то, вдруг, оказываешься в нужное время в нужном месте и фортуна поворачивается лицом. Всё же просто) От чего в жизни появляются проблемы, трудности, заторы? От того, что жизнь/Вселенная/Бог/Высшие силы (как кому нравится можно назвать) сигнализирует о том, что идешь не туда. Это как с маленьким ребенком)) Смотришь, что ребенок делает что-то, что может ему навредить и сначала так тихонечко ему говоришь: "Малыш, не делай так - это опасно". Потом видишь, что ребенок не реагирует, делаешь ему замечание громче, строже, а потом...по рукам, по рукам) Так и жизнь нас учит.

----------


## Dementiy

*Nataly*, вы сюда издеваться пришли?

Вынужден вас разочаровать: форум слишком малочисленен, поэтому издеваться не над кем.

----------


## Destiny

> Интересный вопрос, что такое суицид. Я с этим понятием столкнулась в своей жизни. Нет, я не пыталась покончить жизнь самоубийством. Это сделал мой близкий человек. Я же.. я просто тоже задалась этим вопросом. И знаете, я поняла, что между нами – теми, кто умеет «просто жить и радоваться жизни» — и теми, другими, которые почему-то выбрали самоликвидацию, всегда есть невидимая стена. Даже когда мы искренне пытаемся понять, почему люди кончают жизнь самоубийством. Когда мы копаемся в причинах самоубийства, гадая: чего же не хватало этому человеку? Внимания? Или, может, чего-то другого? Что же все-таки привело человека к такому психологическому состоянию?
> 
> Мои мысли подробнее здесь (http://rainy-jazz.ru/razrushaya-mifi...samoubijstvom/). Только для тех, кому действительно это интересно.


 
Мне прям нарисовалась картина:
Добрый, задумчивый рабовладелец, смотрит на изможденный, покалеченный труп повесившегося раба. И, помахивая перед собой плеткой с запекшеся кровью, задумчиво изрекает: Чего же ему не хватало? Может моего внимания?

----------


## AlisFrolova

Суицид - это болезнь, которая, как по мне, заслуживает на особое внимание, как со стороны больного, так и его близких
Я на днях прочла интересную статью, которая рассказывает о проблемах, вызванных эмоциональным напряжением
всем советую прочесть, как будто бы помогает найти правильный путь в жизни...
http://yod.ua/articles/psihosomatika...yje-emocijami/

----------


## Destiny

> Суицид - это болезнь, которая, как по мне, заслуживает на особое внимание, как со стороны больного, так и его близких
> Я на днях прочла интересную статью, которая рассказывает о проблемах, вызванных эмоциональным напряжением
> всем советую прочесть, как будто бы помогает найти правильный путь в жизни...
> http://yod.ua/articles/psihosomatika...yje-emocijami/


 Этот пост был бы классным комментарием под картиной Репина "Бурлаки на Волге".
Хотя все люди делятся на тех, кто испытал на себе кровавый меч судьбы и на тех, над кем он занесен, но они об этом еще не знают.

----------


## Unity

Суицид — это долгожданное исцеление от внутреннего конфликта, душу разъедающего, душу иссушающего, душу разрушающего медленно, болезненно. 
К примеру, кто-то — транссексуал(ка), вынужденная жить «двойной жизнью» — для общества & для узенького круга избранных близких и родных… Вечные перевоплощения — это убивает… Хочется стабильности, но её всё нет… 
Кто-то — потомок Рода Людского, изгнанного Богом во имя тяжкого учения… 
Ну и любого — некие причины, сущность коих Завсегда Одна: просто «нестыковка» Данного & Настоящего — с тем, о чём во ночи мечтаем… 
И это несовпадение разрушает нас, порой даже годы. Есть ли на Земле недуг, что ужасней этого, — знать, к чему стремишься — но, увы, стоять, завсегда бездействовать — и быть неспособным объяснить себе — отчего же так?..
Именно поэтому в мире существует Суицид. 
То последнее лекарство для многих из нас, умирающих от страха пред Величьем Жизни, от испуга красотой собственной Мечты…

----------

